# Question re: carry on luggage packing



## kjsgrammy (Mar 20, 2008)

We are heading to Vegas March 29th and have decided to do carry-on luggage this time instead of checking any bags.  Since we've never done this before (always checked bags on previous flights), I'm confused on what we can "carry-on".  I've read the lists for allowed/not allowed toiletries but still have a question or two.

I purchased a number of the 3oz. plastic travel bottles.  Can I fill them with shampoo, conditioner, baby oil and label the plastic bottles with permanent marker on what is in each?  These would go in the one quart zip lock baggie required.

I bought a travel size shaving gel for my husband which will go in the baggie, as well as a 3oz. suntan lotion, and toothpaste.  These, of course, will be in their original container.  Figured we could buy more if needed when we get to Vegas. 

Any other suggestions for packing by those who "carry-on" when flying?  (I've read the sticky re: packing tip and didn't see anything about the 3oz. plastic bottles mentioned.)

We are flying US Airways (read their website regarding baggage info) but again, no mention filling 3oz. plastic bottles and then labeling them.

We'd really like to not have to check luggage.  We're not getting into Vegas until after 11PM and I'd just as soon not have to wait around the luggage carousel for our luggage.  I just want to get to our rental car and to Cliffs at Peace Canyon as soon as possible and get to bed!:zzz:


----------



## Luanne (Mar 20, 2008)

Just be careful how many baggies you have and how full they are.  I thought I'd read somewhere, and maybe it was in the airport, that there was a limit on how many baggies you could have.  Also, dh said he was behind a woman going through security on one trip and she was told she had too many items in her baggie (even though there was nothing written anywhere about the number of items permitted).  She ended up having to throw out make-up and a few other things.

As dh said, even if the TSA agents were in the wrong.........they're still _right_.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2008)

kjsgrammy said:


> I purchased a number of the 3oz. plastic travel bottles.  Can I fill them with shampoo, conditioner, baby oil and label the plastic bottles with permanent marker on what is in each?  These would go in the one quart zip lock baggie required.



That is correct, but have you tried actually putting the bottles in a one quart zip lock bag?  A quart bag is only a little bigger than a sandwich bag - 7 in. wide and 8 in tall - it's not very big.  When we take carry-ons, we only take what we absolutely have to have for the first day and then we buy whatever else we need when we get there.  You might save a few dollars by taking it all with you, but it's not worth the hassle, and I think it's real difficult to get enough "stuff" for a week in a quart size bag.

More info. about packing liquids and a picture of "the bag."  No where does it say that liquids must be in original containers.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Just be careful how many baggies you have and how full they are.  I thought I'd read somewhere, and maybe it was in the airport, that there was a limit on how many baggies you could have. _right_.



The limit is one 1-quart bag per person.

Here is the official Govt. Website.

And we were told that the bag must be zipped shut, too.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 20, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> The limit is one 1-quart bag per person.
> 
> Here is the official Govt. Website.
> 
> And we were told that the bag must be zipped shut, too.



Yep, that's what I saw.  It was posted in the airport.    Since I check my bag and only have one regulation size baggie for hand cream, hand sanitizer and chapstick,  , I've never had any problem.  I don't think I could get enough stuff into one of those small bags to last me for more than a day or so.  The last time I did carry-on was prior to all of these restrictions.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 20, 2008)

You don't have to label the bottles. I have no problem getting a week or more worth of stuff in the ziplock bag. I use the travel size toothpaste, hotel size shampoo/conditioner & lotion, 1 oz. perfume, sunscreen, liquid foundation in an unlabeled bottle and a regular container of moisturizer whihc is less than 3 ozs. They all go in the baggie. Deodorant, mascara, lipstick, pills, etc. go in a cosmetic bag. You are only allowed 1 ziplock baggie per passenger and it must be closed.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2008)

Pat H said:


> You don't have to label the bottles. I have no problem getting a week or more worth of stuff in the ziplock bag. I use the travel size toothpaste, hotel size shampoo/conditioner & lotion, 1 oz. perfume, sunscreen, liquid foundation in an unlabeled bottle and a regular container of moisturizer whihc is less than 3 ozs. They all go in the baggie. Deodorant, mascara, lipstick, pills, etc. go in a cosmetic bag. You are only allowed 1 ziplock baggie per passenger and it must be closed.



Liquid mascara (the most common kind) and gel or liquid deodorant have to go in the ziplock bag, too.  When we went through security in London last summer I forgot I had a Chapstick in my pocket which they found when searching me.     I was allowed to take it through, but I had to put it in the ziplock bag, so I would put lipstick in the bag too.  (They even opened the Chapstick and examined it.)  When in doubt - put it in the bag, or don't take it.

Here's a list.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Mar 20, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Deodorant, mascara, lipstick, pills, etc. go in a cosmetic bag.



Some deodorant and most mascaras are actually liquids that must go in your security baggies. -- Suzanne


----------



## Pat H (Mar 20, 2008)

Chapstick is a solid and does not need to be in the plastic bag. The stick deodorant is what I used to have. Now I have a gel and I do put that in the plastic bag. I guess the TSA isn't doing a very good job. My mascara has been thru security at least 50 times and I've never been told to put it in the plastic bag. Solid lipstick is ok but not liquid gloss. I got caught with the gloss in my purse but I always have room in the plastic bag so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 20, 2008)

kjsgrammy said:


> I purchased a number of the 3oz. plastic travel bottles.  Can I fill them with shampoo, conditioner, baby oil and label the plastic bottles with permanent marker on what is in each?  These would go in the one quart zip lock baggie required.



Unless policy has changed, no.  TSA has been requiring that the items be in their original bottles, with clear labeling as to the number of ounces held by the bottle.  So, if you transfer everything to unmarked, 3-oz. bottles, you run the risk that it will all be confiscated.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 20, 2008)

Hoc said:


> Unless policy has changed, no.  TSA has been requiring that the items be in their original bottles, with clear labeling as to the number of ounces held by the bottle.  So, if you transfer everything to unmarked, 3-oz. bottles, you run the risk that it will all be confiscated.



Hoc, I know you travel a lot as well, but I have never heard the requirement that liquids be in their original bottles. I carry unmarked containers all the time. I travel thru very small airports and mega ones and I've never been questioned. I don't think they even look at what's in the bag, they just xray it.

I'm not trying to get anyone in trouble or advocate trying to sneak things past security. This is just my experience. You can actualy get a lot in those 1 quart bags.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 20, 2008)

Travelling with only carry-ons is great, if you have a spouse that's in agreement.  My wife and I once did a 10-day trip to Italy with only carry-ons.  

Since you will have a rental car, you can save space and weight by buying what you need when you arrive.  After leaving the airport, go to the nearest pharmacy-type store (CVS, Walgreens) or if you prefer, a big-box (Wal-Mart, Target or K-Mart) and stock up.  You can locate them by doing a Google search, or go online to each store and use their locator service.

Also, consider packing some things you'd be willing to throw away and replacing after you return home, like worn out undies or socks, to make room for anything new you might buy.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 20, 2008)

Put all the stuff you want in a box and UPS or Fed-Ex it to yourself at the TS with a date of arrival on the label and *Please Hold for Arrival*. It will be waiting for you when you get there.

Jim Ricks


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Also, consider packing some things you'd be willing to throw away and replacing after you return home, like worn out undies or socks, to make room for anything new you might buy.



I always take an older pair of tennies and throw them away the last day.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 21, 2008)

Great suggestions - keep them coming.  As everyone can tell from the various posts, there still seems to be alot of confusion on what can be "carried on".  TUGger HOC says "no" on the items not being in their original containers, others say they have had no problem using the 3oz. plastic bottles.  I did know that we can only have one quart size baggie each in our carry on.

I guess this will be a learning experience for us and I'll let you know what happens.  We're flying out of Detroit Metro.

I did plan on buying anything we needed once we get to Vegas - we're used to making grocery stops before checking into our timeshares (and we usually drive to our timeshares, but I refuse to drive from Michigan to Vegas!!)   But for this trip, because we are getting in so late, I had hoped to pack at least enough toiletry items to get us thru the first morning.

Again, thanks for all the help on this matter.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 21, 2008)

I read the TSA requirements and there is nothing that requires bottles to be labeled or liquids to be in their original bottles.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 21, 2008)

I purchased a1 qt plastic bag that came with various shaped bottles which are all 3 oz to be used specifically for carry on liquids and gels.  I put shampoo, conditioner and even toothpaste and some other liquids.  I do not label them.  I carried it twice in my carry on and had no questions asked and no problems what so ever.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2008)

And, as I stated in my earlier post, sometimes it makes no difference what the rules _say_.  If the TSA agent decides you can't take something with you, you can't take it with you.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Mar 21, 2008)

Luanne said:


> And, as I stated in my earlier post, sometimes it makes no difference what the rules _say_.  If the TSA agent decides you can't take something with you, you can't take it with you.



That has been my experience as well. There seems to be room for interpretation in these rules and it isn't worth getting in an argument with TSA about it (not that your likely to win the argument anyway!). Be prepared to give up any of these items that you are carrying through security.

Personally, I would avoid using unlabeled/reloaded containers, but that's just my "low profile" preference.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

If I did this, I would just buy cheap Suave products at my destination and just carry empty bottles on the plane for everyone in our unit, but that would only be for a two-week vacation.  If only one week, I wouldn't need much in the way of shampoo or soap because the timeshare generally provides enough, and even if they didn't, I can always ask for more from the maid.  

The last several trips, I zipped my makeup into a side pocket of my purse and no one said a thing.  I don't like to put my expensive stuff in the suitcase, so I would be absolutely crushed if security threw away my makeup because they decided it was too much to have on the plane.   I would not appreciate it!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2008)

Your best bet, for a smooth check-in experience is to follow the rules to a "T."  To me it wouldn't be worth the hassle of trying to get away with something and then getting pulled out of line for the "special search," or having something that I need taken away from me.  Even though these rules have been in place for some time, every time I go through security, I see a garbage can full of stuff sitting there that the TSA agents have taken away from travelers who didn't follow, or didn't know, the rules.  Err on the side of caution and you will have no problem.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 21, 2008)

Guess I'm not going to be concerned if TSA decides to toss any of the plastic bottles.  Agree with Cindy in that we'll survive on the items provided at the condo for the first night/morning until we can get to a store.

Oh, and Cindy, sorry to read about all your troubles with US Air (in a separate thread)!  We are flying US Air to Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debraxh (Mar 21, 2008)

I've never had any problem with unlabeled containers 3oz or less in the allowed one quart-sized baggie per person.

The way it was explained to me is the container must be labeled with the amount it holds (i.e. 3oz, 2oz, etc) but the contents do not need to be identified.  You can put conditioner into a shampoo bottle and as long as it's less than 3oz, no one will care.

In reality, they've never checked to see that my containers are labeled with the volume.  As long as everything is in small containers and easily fits in your baggie, they don't seem to care. 

However, as others have said, if the TSA agent decides you can't take something with you, be prepared to get rid of it.  Once I left my manicure scissors in the carry on and although the blades were clearly less than the maximum 4in., the agent decided they weren't allowed.  I didn't bother to argue and threw them away.  Replacing the $10 scissors was not worth getting into battle with TSA...


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2008)

debraxh said:


> Once I left my manicure scissors in the carry on and although the blades were clearly less than the maximum 4in., the agent decided they weren't allowed.  I didn't bother to argue and threw them away.  Replacing the $10 scissors was not worth getting into battle with TSA...



Prior to manicure scissors being allowed on at all, I accidentally had a pair in my luggage that I was carrying on.  This was at the Salt Lake City airport.  The TSA agent allowed me to mail them home instead of throwing them out.  There was a gift shop just beyond the security check point that sold mailing envelopes and stamps.  I bet they did a *big* business. :rofl:


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 21, 2008)

I like to think I'm pretty savy, but then of course felt like a dufuss when I was pulled out of line for packing a can of shaving cream in my carry on which was larger than 3 oz.  It just didn't occur to me. Duhhhh!

My wife then on the next trip did the same thing with Avon products she bought on the trip.  They let her go back and check the items and come back.

Re: Vegas airport...I've found lately flying Southwest that more times than not my luggage is waiting for me when I get to the carrisel, after exiting the plane and getting to the little train which takes you there.   The only time I had to wait was when United sent my luggage on a flight 3 hours behind my arrival for reasons I won't ever know.


----------



## travelbug (Mar 22, 2008)

*Razors*

Can disposable razors be part of one's carry on?

Marilyn


----------



## debraxh (Mar 22, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Prior to manicure scissors being allowed on at all, I accidentally had a pair in my luggage that I was carrying on.  This was at the Salt Lake City airport.  The TSA agent allowed me to mail them home instead of throwing them out.  There was a gift shop just beyond the security check point that sold mailing envelopes and stamps.  I bet they did a *big* business. :rofl:



Yes, that's much better than just throwing them away, but I wasn't given that option.

I've envisioned the TSA staff with a lifetime supply of cosmetics and manicure accessories :ignore:


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 22, 2008)

I have vowed to never check luggage again for the main reason that 2 of the last 4 trips found me with no luggage at arrival. That is a real bummer and a bad way to start a trip.

The TSA decides what checked luggage needs to be screened and they don't care if the bag makes the flight you are on or not.

I bought a wheeled 21" suitcase for my next trip (UK) and have "practice packed" to see if it's really do-able, to get enough stuff in it to last for 2 weeks. 

Happy to report that it is - I"m fine with the clothes I can fit in it, lightweight layers that squash and pack well (and plan to do laundry once during the trip which of course helps).  
I'd been concerned about all the liquids fitting into the one baggie, but it works. Like Pat H said, you really can fit a lot in there. 

If you need empty bottles, WalMart has some empty plastic bottles that are labeled 3 OZ.  (sadly Target is only selling 4 oz. ones. )

I'd be less concerned on a US trip as you know what stores to look for  and things are reasonably priced, same brands etc.  It seems more critical when you are going abroad due to the prices of things. I prefer to bring absolutely everything I can with me.


----------



## driftdiver (Mar 22, 2008)

debraxh said:


> If the TSA agent decides you can't take something with you, be prepared to get rid of it.



It is worth mentioning that not every TSA agent is consistent with the rules.  Some will be less restrictive (I had a gallon ziplock one time, let through) and others will be more restrictive (deciding the chapstick, for instance, is a liquid) There is no room for lawyering as they work through your bag, so I think the best advice is to play for the minimum hassle factor.


----------



## driftdiver (Mar 22, 2008)

travelbug said:


> Can disposable razors be part of one's carry on?
> 
> Marilyn



According to this, yes.

permitted-prohibited-items


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes excellent points made about the TSA - there is no real consistency. For for your own self preservation pack wisely and/or be prepared to give up whatever they say.

And, rules are different in different countries/different airlines. 
For example, the TSA says I can bring a corkscrew in hand luggage, but British Air says that is against their rules. I am attempting to bring one with me and hope it gets through; if it does, am equally prepared to leave it there since BA probably will not let me bring it back.


----------



## swift (Mar 22, 2008)

I wonder if it would be worth it to just pack the stuff and mail it ahead of time to the resort instead of dealing with the whole TSA thing? Hopefully you would use most of it up while you were there and be able to toss most of it before you returned.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW!  Never thought my original post would get so many responses.  Really appreciate all the feedback.  I did a "trial run" on packing the quart size baggie and can get everything I plan on taking into them (one for me, one for my hubbie - separate carry on-suitcases).  Luckily we have a washer/dryer in our unit at Cliffs at Peace Canyon, so plan on doing laundry a couple times during the week.

Here's what I'm packing into the baggies:  (all are 3oz. or less btles. or containers)
MINE:  shampoo, conditioner, bar of Dove bath soap, toothpaste, deoderant, mascara
HIS:    shaving cream, shampoo, conditioner, deoderant, sunscreen, toothpaste

Anything else we need we'll buy when we get to Vegas.

Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------



## mtwingcpa (Mar 22, 2008)

kjsgrammy said:


> Here's what I'm packing into the baggies:  (all are 3oz. or less btles. or containers)
> MINE:  shampoo, conditioner, bar of Dove bath soap, toothpaste, deoderant, mascara
> HIS:    shaving cream, shampoo, conditioner, deoderant, sunscreen, toothpaste



As I understand it, the bar soap need not be in your baggie (it's not a liquid) and same goes for the deoderant if it is in solid/stick form. Those items can simply be packed in your carry-on bag. But there is nothing wrong with including them in your baggie IF you have adequate space. Or, in other words, you can save space in your baggie by removing those items.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 22, 2008)

kjsgrammy said:


> Here's what I'm packing into the baggies:  (all are 3oz. or less btles. or containers)
> MINE:  shampoo, conditioner, bar of Dove bath soap, toothpaste, deoderant, mascara
> HIS:    shaving cream, shampoo, conditioner, deoderant, sunscreen, toothpaste



There's quite a bit of duplication between the two bags.  As you really only need stuff for the first night/morning can't you trim down to 1 each of toothpaste, shampoo and conditioner at least?
On a more general comment about items in carry on - a couple and their baby came within seconds of missing the flight we were on because they had packed all the baby food required for the week into their hand luggage.  It seemed that they argued the point with the security staff - and lost.
Moral of the story?  2 really.  
1 You won't beat the security staff so don't even bother trying.
2. Read and follow the advice about what can be carried as hand luggage.  You are not a special case no matter how important you may think you are.


----------



## wdaveo (Mar 25, 2008)

Heading to Orlando this Friday with hubby and 2 kids.  I had been thinking we would check our bags and board each person with a large tote or backpack.  I am wondering, though, can we carry on our bags (1 bag per person) plus a tote or backpack - to keep at our seat with us?  (The plane will, no doubt, be packed so they may be limiting the carry-ons.)

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 25, 2008)

You can only carry-on your bag if it meets the carry-on size/weight limit of that airline.  You can also usually carry on at least one personal item, such as a purse, camera bag, or laptop, which must fit  completely under your seat.  If they think your carry-on bag is too large, or you have too much stuff, they will take it and check it as you are boarding the plane.  Carry on rules for 13 major airlines - Check your own airlines website to confirm.



wdaveo said:


> Heading to Orlando this Friday with hubby and 2 kids.  I had been thinking we would check our bags and board each person with a large tote or backpack.  I am wondering, though, can we carry on our bags (1 bag per person) plus a tote or backpack - to keep at our seat with us?  (The plane will, no doubt, be packed so they may be limiting the carry-ons.)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dawn


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 25, 2008)

I always do carry ons.

Normally I put everything in a ziplock.  One time I had my deodarent (solid type) not in the bag.  I thought "solids" didn't count.  I was told it had to be in there.  I never thought of not having my makeup in the bag.  Are you sure mascara can be left out of the bag?


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Mar 26, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> Are you sure mascara can be left out of the bag?



The kind of mascara to which you need to add water does not need ot go int he baggie, but hardly anyone uses that kind.  The wand kind is supposed to go in the baggie, but almost everyone has a story about discovering an item that TSA never caught that should have been in the baggie.  -- Suzanne


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 26, 2008)

*More questions!*

Here are two more questions:

We are flying US Air.  Can one person take a backpack and a carry on suitcase as carry ons?  US Air's website indicates each person is allowed one carry-on, as well as one of the following:  purse, briefcase, laptop, diaper bag.  We don't plan on stuffing the backpack, but would like to have it for hiking (plan on going to Red Rock Canyon, and Valley of Fire during our trip).  We put binoculars, water bottles, rain ponchos, camera/film in the backpack when traveling.

We've not flown US Air before, but have noticed on other flights (AirTran, NW, Spirit) that passengers bring both without any trouble.

Also, can we bring empty water bottles that are used for hiking?  Could find no mention of this in the TSA allowed/prohibited items for carry-on.

Sorry for all these questions!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2008)

You personal item must be able to fit completely under the seat - if it can't,  either the backpack or the carry-on will have to be checked.

You can carry empty water bottles.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 26, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> You personal item must be able to fit completely under the seat - if it can't,  either the backpack or the carry-on will have to be checked.
> 
> You can carry empty water bottles.



Denise:  Yes, the backpack can fit under the seat - we've done this before as we always carry on the backpack when we fly.  I've seen people bring both a large rolling suitcase (how they ever fit it in the overhead amazes me!) and a bulging backpack.  Somehow they manage to cram both of them in the overhead compartment - taking up all the room of course, which makes other people have to store their luggage in compartments not even close to their seats.  I don't plan on taking that much stuff!  We're not taking any dressy clothes - not planning on going to any fancy restaurants.  Don't think we're even going to any of the shows this time; though for us it would be cheaper to go to a show than gamble!  Plan on eating in the condo quite a bit, relaxing by the pool, doing SOME gambling, but mostly day trips to Red Rock Canyon and Valley of Fire.  I just want to be where it's warm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

